# No Pull Harness



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Check this no pull harness out...it has a martingale slip for a clip in...when the dog pulls it puts pressure on the chest and shoulders, not the neck. What do you guys think?

_Martingale loop across the back provides gentle pressure to the front chest and underarm when pulled
_

RC Pet Canine Equipment No Pull Harness for Dogs


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Id never use one but some may like em. all depends on what u want.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Id never use one but some may like em. all depenxs on what u want.


What are your reasons for never using one?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont have a dog that needs one. They do great on slip collars and some on prongs so this just wouldn't be practical


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

redog said:


> I dont have a dog that needs one. They do great on slip collars and some on prongs so this just wouldn't be practical


My 6 month old female chokes herself on her current martingale slip....regardless of correction, she will choke herself. Which is why I'm considering this! Seems like the best of both worlds


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

Years ago I had a harness type one that had two thinner nylon cords that would go under the front legs and when the dog would pull it would put pressure under the front (armpit) area haha. Sorry loss of words there. It seemed to work ok. My last dog would pull until choked on the slip collars. .

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> What are your reasons for never using one?


Properly training a dog....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's the most basic of techniques out there.
http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...our-dog-stop-pulling-leash-10-20-minutes.html
Put a properly fitted prong on and just walk. Don't look at the dog or talk to it. You should have the dog walking nice in no time. Key is, don't be a push over


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I just got a harness that is virtually identical to this one. After using it for a week, I can honestly say that it does cut down significantly on pulling. The one guy I'm fostering/adopting used to pull like crazy with a collar on. It got to the point where my shoulders were sore after a walk. But then I bought something similar to this and tried it out. What a difference! He barely pulls on walks anymore. 

I am a believer of this style of harness & would recommend it.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Properly training a dog....


Intelligent post from you as usual 



redog said:


> Here's the most basic of techniques out there.
> http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...our-dog-stop-pulling-leash-10-20-minutes.html
> Put a properly fitted prong on and just walk. Don't look at the dog or talk to it. You should have the dog walking nice in no time. Key is, don't be a push over


Thank you!



Nubwagon said:


> I just got a harness that is virtually identical to this one. After using it for a week, I can honestly say that it does cut down significantly on pulling. The one guy I'm fostering/adopting used to pull like crazy with a collar on. It got to the point where my shoulders were sore after a walk. But then I bought something similar to this and tried it out. What a difference! He barely pulls on walks anymore.
> 
> I am a believer of this style of harness & would recommend it.


Awesome thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

redog said:


> Here's the most basic of techniques out there.
> http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...our-dog-stop-pulling-leash-10-20-minutes.html
> Put a properly fitted prong on and just walk. Don't look at the dog or talk to it. You should have the dog walking nice in no time. Key is, don't be a push over


This. Exactly. My dog is highly prey driven and it was a complete nightmare trying to walk him on a leash. Every bird, squirrel, dog, or person that walked by he'd pull my arm out of the socket nearly.. not even caring if he started chocking on his collar. I tried slip collars and he'd chock himself dead to get to a squirrel if I let him. I was afraid of prongs because of that reason. I didn't want to hurt my dog.

But after advice from this forum about prongs- today is the first day I took my dog for a walk with a prong collar. What a SUCCESS! I'd almost go as far as saying it was a miracle! Ha. I never thought I'd see the day I'd be able to walk my dog NORMALLY with SLACK in the collar. He did awesome. Just a few pops in the collar to correct him at first then he did great. Now I have one happy exhausted dog. Oh, I also brought along a fannypack with training treats..not too sure I needed them, but it was some positive reinforcement he appreciated.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

U asked I answered. The reason I never used one is bcuz I properly trained my dog. Theres a reason why I have rep and u have none....


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Rock Pit said:


> This. Exactly. My dog is highly prey driven and it was a complete nightmare trying to walk him on a leash. Every bird, squirrel, dog, or person that walked by he'd pull my arm out of the socket nearly.. not even caring if he started chocking on his collar. I tried slip collars and he'd chock himself dead to get to a squirrel if I let him. I was afraid of prongs because of that reason. I didn't want to hurt my dog.
> 
> But after advice from this forum about prongs- today is the first day I took my dog for a walk with a prong collar. What a SUCCESS! I'd almost go as far as saying it was a miracle! Ha. I never thought I'd see the day I'd be able to walk my dog NORMALLY with SLACK in the collar. He did awesome. Just a few pops in the collar to correct him at first then he did great. Now I have one happy exhausted dog. Oh, I also brought along a fannypack with training treats..not too sure I needed them, but it was some positive reinforcement he appreciated.


Wow I've gotta try the prong collar....can anyone point me in the right direction on what size/how to correctly buy and attach a prong? I've read that most people do not fit/use them correctly.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> U asked I answered. The reason I never used one is bcuz I properly trained my dog. Theres a reason why I have rep and u have none....


Haha...ugh god ur a douche :cheers:

So jealous of your sweet "rep" on a pit bull forum. Get bent bro, and grow up


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad that u've decided to try out the prong. I like mine, that's for sure. Here's a link for fit ment.... http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> Haha...ugh god ur a douche :cheers:
> 
> So jealous of your sweet "rep" on a pit bull forum. Get bent bro, and grow up


U attacked me bcuz u didnt like being told that if u train ur dog u wont have to use somw gimmicky harness. Sorry u know absolutely shit and show it time and time again.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright boys leave it. 

I don't use them either as I train my dogs. I use prongs on occasion, but convert to a soft martingale or buckle collar. I also teach my dogs to focus on me. Spock for example was a douche with Lisa and acted like he couldn't even walk in a collar, but with me he is my jogging dog and I walk/jog him with a collar mania martingale and have no issues with him pulling or directing at other dogs. The only time I walk with prongs is when I have multiple dogs. This is because if there is a loose dog I need perfect control to keep them from trying to get a dog that is coming at us, or turning on each other.

Harness encourage pulling and putting a no pull harness on my dogs would encourage them not to pull when harnessed and that is not at all what I want since I have WP dogs.

What my dogs walk on.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I never use one because a bulldog needs to have a good collar. I am just not a fan of the design. I like my dogs to pull me down the road. That dont mean that they are junk.
Hopefully someone who has them answered. I was only saying, I like my gear and the results I get. I have a leather walking harness also. I still do most hand walks with a a collar. Not too much of a fan of chokers either. Everyone has their own favorites im sure.
I like the result the pulling has on me also. After a long day working, a good mile or 2 walk with a dog pulling me seems to loosen my body up a bit.
I was wanting to hear more of the results as nubwagon was sayin. I want to hear others that know from using them. I dont need one, but the next guy may love it..


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar


Thank you!



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Glad that u've decided to try out the prong. I like mine, that's for sure. Here's a link for fit ment.... Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Alright boys leave it.


Dammit mom I was just warming up lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dammit mom I was just warming up lol


I know, that's why I dumped ice on you 

I don't feel like editing 5 pages of 2 guys with complex highs. And you boys say us girls are bad!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

ice em down...lol I just want to hear about the results. Not because id use one, but would like to know about them.

Thats a bulldog for ya. To put one that is high energy in a prong collar, choker,or no pull device, just takes their fire away if you ask me. What is the point of having a high drive dog, just to tame him down?Everyone wants a dog to act their way and thats their right, right??
Maybe a more low mantinence breed would have been a better choice??

Keep us posted on the progress though.



Rock Pit said:


> This. Exactly. My dog is highly prey driven and it was a complete nightmare trying to walk him on a leash. Every bird, squirrel, dog, or person that walked by he'd pull my arm out of the socket nearly.. not even caring if he started chocking on his collar. I tried slip collars and he'd chock himself dead to get to a squirrel if I let him. I was afraid of prongs because of that reason. I didn't want to hurt my dog.
> 
> But after advice from this forum about prongs- today is the first day I took my dog for a walk with a prong collar. What a SUCCESS! I'd almost go as far as saying it was a miracle! Ha. I never thought I'd see the day I'd be able to walk my dog NORMALLY with SLACK in the collar. He did awesome. Just a few pops in the collar to correct him at first then he did great. Now I have one happy exhausted dog. Oh, I also brought along a fannypack with training treats..not too sure I needed them, but it was some positive reinforcement he appreciated.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> ice em down...lol I just want to hear about the results. Not because id use one, but would like to know about them.
> 
> Thats a bulldog for ya. To put one that is high energy in a prong collar, choker,or no pull device, just takes their fire away if you ask me. What is the point of having a high drive dog, just to tame him down?Everyone wants a dog to act their way and thats their right, right??
> Maybe a more low mantinence breed would have been a better choice??
> ...


We have our fair share of fun and play. But when it's time for his walk it's time to act like a gentleman. ;]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mccoypitbulls said:


> ice em down...lol I just want to hear about the results. Not because id use one, but would like to know about them.
> 
> Thats a bulldog for ya. To put one that is high energy in a prong collar, choker,or no pull device, just takes their fire away if you ask me. What is the point of having a high drive dog, just to tame him down?Everyone wants a dog to act their way and thats their right, right??
> Maybe a more low mantinence breed would have been a better choice??
> ...


Having a high drive dog is no excuse for letting your dog mis-behave and act out.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I can understand that. Does he do better now that he has been exposed to the prong all the time, or when its on? 

I hope you get the results you are after. I always wondered how a high drive dog would do on em, never tried one..so dont know. 

The np harness looks to fit well, ill say that. How derable is it?
If its like the cheap single plu muzzles, i would just have one made custom, because one thread comes out, it will be in peices.

dang - yall floggin up 2 threads...lol get em ...lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

who said anything about acting out amp13??
I dont let me dogs act out. They just act like they are suppose to.

One persons acting out aint the same as everyones... You must have an open mind. open mouths get fed, not closed ones... aint it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mccoypitbulls said:


> who said anything about acting out amp13??
> I dont let me dogs act out. They just act like they are suppose to.
> 
> One persons acting out aint the same as everyones... You must have an open mind. open mouths get fed, not closed ones... aint it?


Dragging you down the road is acting out. There is no reason a high drive dog can't walk on a leash. My dogs are all high drive except a few and they all have OB and basic manners, yet still have no issue going into drive mode when having need to.

I see to many people with dogs that act out and can't behave and they want to call it drive when it is nothing more than a dog with no training or manners acting a fool.

Look at Lisa's dogs. All have extreme training and manners, yet compete in sports that they us their drive for. No reason both things can't coincide.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I loooooove those collars that Am13 posted! I have a similar one and they are fab! I don't use harnesses for many of the same reasons the others mentioned, not to mention the hassle of having to out it on the dog. I'd rather just quickly clip on the leash and go for a walk. I like the link that Redog posted for you, Luna -- those are some great tips there! The key really is training. Yes, some tools can be used to help training but the tools shouldn't be used in place of training. Hope that makes sense


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I was not being serious about dragging me down the road.....but it has hapened one time!! ha ha..upruns:
But their leash it tight and they are pulling. That is what I want. so.... My dogs are not acting out. Again - everyone is different. I hate it when people get on here and act like their way is the best and nobody elses has merit. You do obedience and stuff like that, yeah i can understand that, but not everyone wants to do that. So that means my ways are no good because I walk mine different?? I like to be fit as a fiddle and walk my dogs for a reason, and they way I walk them is for a reason also. 

That is like me saying - o those ukc show folks...their dogs just stand there...they must not have any drive. They couldnt bust a grape.......just cant do it. 

Call me what ya will ...
look at my dogs, look at me, we are very active and in great shape. That is why i have these dogs, cause i like to move...just like the name --go pitbull 

You are seeming close minded by assuming that everyone wants a dog that acts the same.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Never said you had to do what I do. All I said was high drive is not an excuse for not behaving.

You said:


mccoypitbulls said:


> Thats a bulldog for ya. *To put one that is high energy in a prong collar, choker,or no pull device, just takes their fire away if you ask me. What is the point of having a high drive dog, just to tame him down?*Everyone wants a dog to act their way and thats their right, right??
> Maybe a more low mantinence breed would have been a better choice??


To which I say that having a dog behave doesn't break them down or tame them down, it is just controlling your dog.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

i know and i meant- your not behaving, may be a atta boy for my dog..jeesh
we all obviously need to loosen up. Sorry. I like my dogs a lil more toned up or skinny as UKC folks would say. I enjoy it.
All these methods are from the last 10 years. Ill stick to my old school ways...sorry.
I aint trying to go to an obedience or agility. I have tyo type o dogs. Show/working, and one dog that i am trying to work on pulling, which was just a yard dog before. So we are both going to school on the wp thing. 
OK enough from me guys....just dont really need any of those methods..all i was sayin.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The prong even when fitted properly on my boy would slip so I put his regular flat buckle collar on below the prong to help keep the prong higher on his neck. I also use a mountain clip attached from the extra ring in the prong to his regular collar loop just in case the prong breaks (it is metal) I know his leather collar is still attached.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

mccoypitbulls said:


> i know and i meant- your not behaving, may be a atta boy for my dog..jeesh
> we all obviously need to loosen up. Sorry. I like my dogs a lil more toned up or skinny as UKC folks would say. I enjoy it.
> All these methods are from the last 10 years. Ill stick to my old school ways...sorry.
> I aint trying to go to an obedience or agility. I have tyo type o dogs. Show/working, and one dog that i am trying to work on pulling, which was just a yard dog before. So we are both going to school on the wp thing.
> OK enough from me guys....just dont really need any of those methods..all i was sayin.


I know that weight pull folks want the dogs to pull naturally and not ever hesitate. But that's a different story, were talking about the most basic thing a pet needs to do.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Prongs are not for soft dogs so I wouldn't go recommending to anyone easy way to break a soft dog..


Pull harnesses rather no pull do not work unless properly trained to walk to begin with,, usually promote pulling..

A prong should not slip if properly fitted, in fact it's impossible unless a prong breaks or too lose, or some other factor attributing


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ames said:


> The prong even when fitted properly on my boy would slip so I put his regular flat buckle collar on below the prong to help keep the prong higher on his neck. I also use a mountain clip attached from the extra ring in the prong to his regular collar loop just in case the prong breaks (it is metal) I know his leather collar is still attached.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> That's totally right Ames, always back up a prong! I've had one fail at a bad time, luckily the dog was just a shocked as I was. It hesitated for that one second that saved some dudes dogs life.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Prongs do not kill drive if you know how to properly use one and using it on a dog or breed that can benefits from said training..

I've never lost any fire due to it, only secured it. I've seen many on the other hand lose it not to mention using Prongs on a soft cur dog just yo end up causing more issues than the beginning.

Funny about snapping Prongs, Myles has broken two one during a burglary exercise the other during a jog which I know I've brought at least one up in the past here..

I've used Prongs for years and if done correctly, you don't need to use it any longer after a few weeks..

I occasionally still use them time to time as a secondary lead for various reasons... As well as muzzles.

Ain't never seen a no pull harness be all that effective. They can be for the right dog but rarely


----------

